# Conectar DVD a Monitor de PC



## Agus (Ago 28, 2009)

Quisiera saber si es posible conectar un DVD o una Videocasetera por medio de la salida de video RCA (amarilla) a un Monitor de computadora, supongo que debe ser un circuito muy complicado. Tal vez sería mas fácil conectar los tres RCA de un DVD
(rojo, verde y azul) al Monitor, pero lo ideal sería por video compuesto (RCA Amarillo). Quisiera ver televisión en el monitor aprovechando el sintonizador que traen las videocaseteras ¿alguna idea?


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 29, 2009)

Se puede... inserta en tu PC una tarjeta "capturadora" de video, la instalas y ajustas y listo... Salu2


----------



## Agus (Ago 30, 2009)

Gracias pero necesito hacerlo directamente del DVD al Monitor mediante algun circuito electronico


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola.
Si deseas usar tu monitor cono TV, busca en Google ---   TV BOX   ---
Son sintonizadores de TV que se conectan al monitor de la computadora (por supuesto también el DVD, VHS, Juegos de video, en resumen todo lo que se puede conectar a un TV).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 4, 2009)

Aqus: Mira en:
http://elm-chan.org/works/sc/report.html
saludos


----------



## idem258 (Jul 21, 2012)

es posible conectar mi dvd(con salida svideo) a un monitor crt (con VGA)??


----------



## nocta (Jul 21, 2012)

Seguramente que sea posible. Necesitás un conversor nada más.
En MercadoLibre de acá encontré uno. Fijate si podés ver la marca y/o modelo y conseguirlo allá:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-426156752-conversor-de-video-rca-s-video-a-vga-usa-tu-monitor-como-tv-_JM_


----------



## CCB (Sep 30, 2012)

olap como haria para conectar la salida (amarillo) o las salidas de un DVD que son RCA a la entrada segun la imagen/foto del conector del monitor y asi ver las peliculas, a que pines del conector le deberia unir por ejem: el cable amarillo del dvd, o alguna de las otras salidas a que pines lo uno/conecto del monitor. Anoto que ya lei al respecto pero no logro hacerlo funcionar por eso la foto para que me guien punto a punto segun la misma; ah y no quiero un convertidor.



Adjunto la imagen sobre la que me guie para conectar el DVD al monitor pero no me da senal queda buscando, pregunto algo hice mal, que me falta? y/o habra alguna forma de coneccion desde el cable (amarillo) del dvd a alguno de los pines del conector del monitor


----------



## idem258 (Sep 30, 2012)

no se si solamente bastara eso, ya que creo que es necesario una señal de sincronizacion vertical y horizontal... no se mucho de esto, pero algo asi tengo entendido...


----------



## CCB (Sep 30, 2012)

Sera? Aunq algo asi estoi leyendo si bien dicen que la sincronismo es para la entrada de señal de tv y que en ese caso lo mejor seria comprarse el converidor que tiene la opcion de ajustar esos y otras caracteristicas. Pero en un dvd no creo, nose, aunq tal como se muestra en la ilustrasion la coneccion seria plu and play, lo que no logro entender es por que hay distintas GND que lleva a cada uno de los conectores RCA, si en mi ignorancia entiendo que el GND es igual y comun a un solo punto, tal ves por eso en mi caso no me funciona, alguna guia al respecto...


----------



## idem258 (Sep 30, 2012)

o sea que tu lo has conectado todas los GND juntos?
yo recien voy a probar este esquema... no he tenido tiempo de hacerlo, pero segun se, hay que respetar ese orden... iagual que cuando armas una cable VGA de CPU a PC no he investigado a fondo esto... pero intentalo segun esquema..


----------



## CCB (Sep 30, 2012)

Busco y busco y aun no encuentro la imagen de algun producto que cumpla lo que se requiere, pero en taringa.net se habla en un post de como fabricarlo y asi poder conectarlo a las tres salidas de un dvd 

(http:www.taringa.net/posts/info/3636868/Fabricacion-cable-VGA-_D-Sub_-a-RCA-_3-salidas_.html)


----------



## choco98 (Dic 12, 2012)

creo que debe ser asi


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Dic 12, 2012)

ya lo hice eso .....en todo caso verias en blanco y negro y fuera de sincronismo horizontal , vertical  una imagen loca que se corre para todos lados


----------



## felixreal (Dic 13, 2012)

Hooolaquetal!!!

No es tán fácil. El video de salida del DVD es compuesto, lleva la información de color y la del sincronismo en la misma señal. La entrada VGA tiene por separado, no sólo los sincronismos verticales y horizontales, sino que además cada color va por un cable con su masa, ya que tienen una impedancia que hay que respetar.
 Lo normal en un cable VGA es cinco cables apantallados. Para convertir video compuesto en VGA se necesita sí o sí un escalador, un circuito que separe los colores y los sincros.
Por ejemplo, el de la foto, tiene entrada de video compuesto y S-Video, y salida VGA. Uso unos cuantos de éstos en el trabajo.

Saludos!


----------

